# Rims4lessnyc on ebay - authentics or fakes?



## politby (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi all

I found an ebay seller called rims4lessnyc:

http://stores.ebay.com/rims4lessnyc

They have a very large number of wheels listed, some at very attractive prices. They say they have a physical store in Jamaica, NY - that's so easily checked that it is probably true. But I doubt they can have all these wheels in stock - which they claim - so I suspect they list each product once for each car brand it's compatible with.

They have very good feedback and it would probably be difficult to run a scam of this size without being thrown out of eBay. So I am inclined to believe they are a legit operation but what I am wondering is whether the merchandise is authentic or if they are peddling cheap knock offs.

Anyone here who has bought anything from them? Surprisingly, not a single mention of them on Bimmerfest. And Googling them only results in hits from eBay.

They have some well known brands but most aren't exactly household.

Would be good to hear some real opinions before I place an order.

Sent from my GT-P7500 using Bimmer


----------



## DBLAZE (Jul 26, 2010)

Their rims are authentic and I've bought two sets of rims from them already with no issues at all. They are local to me in NJ and I even went to their shop to get a set fitted. They are a good company and you can even call them on the phone if you want to. Their rims are just as advertised. Good Luck with your purchase.


----------



## politby (Dec 21, 2011)

DBLAZE said:


> Their rims are authentic and I've bought two sets of rims from them already with no issues at all. They are local to me in NJ and I even went to their shop to get a set fitted. They are a good company and you can even call them on the phone if you want to. Their rims are just as advertised. Good Luck with your purchase.


Thanks. I did place the order and they shipped out the same day with delivery to NJ the next day. Seemed to work great. Do they have a location in NJ as well - the one I bought from is in Queens.

Now I just have to wait for the boat to get here.


----------



## DBLAZE (Jul 26, 2010)

^^^ I live in NJ, but I actually had them ship my rims for the first order and for my brother's e60 5-series we actually went to the shop and had our all-season tires fitted to the rims right there on the spot. They have a small shop with good people, good prices, and good service. And they are fully authentic rims as I got my rims in the boxes from the original manufacturer. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## int11 (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi DBLAZE
I got an issue with that store.
I am from Russia and I purchased alot of rims (maybe 8-10 sets total) from that store with shipping to CA for futher sea delivery for resale purposes.
Everything went fine untill they had not shipped me 5th rim. Apr-June 2012 I ordered the set of 5 (they called those rims "Legacy LG5") and when I got it within 2 months I realized they shipped only 4, I thought it was a mistake and my client gone ape claiming the 5th wheel.
I sent a mail to a guy called Ron Bello, got no reply. Then I called them, they said Ron is unavailable, the guy I was talking with was called Ronnie (not Ron) I explained everything to him, at least I wanted a 250$ refund. He was setting me on hold each time I tried to solve that **** telling me "I got other calls please hold on". I can't afford 30 mins international holds. Tried to chat with them via gmail chat, got no respond since they shipped wrong order considering they replied onto gmail chat always before that issue. I can't believe they cheated me, 250$ is not great amount it is not worth it because I am returning customer. So I tried to call them 10 mins ago, 10 Jan 2013, the same **** happened "Ron is unavailable, please hold on, or call back in a hour". I am very angry I wish I were there in NJ to look into their honest eyes.
My question are "when you visited that store did store look like cheap warehouse?" and "what is the name of a shop assistant that assisted you"?

Thanks and looking forward to your soonest reply.


----------



## DBLAZE (Jul 26, 2010)

It was a rather small shop but it wasn't really like a warehouse. They had a storefront and a shop area with lifts and tire machines and a storage area. 

You said that you ordered 8-10 sets from them and only one set was missing an extra rim. There is a lot of shipping involved from NYC, to Cali, then overseas. If this is the only time you had an issue with an order, then I would really question the shipping first and foremost. But either way, the seller is ultimately responsible. I was always able to speak to someone on the phone and I didn't necessarily have to speak to the same exact person every time. You should be able to provide anyone with your order information for assistance. I don't even remember any names to be honest...


----------



## Laypanov (Jan 12, 2013)

int11 said:


> hi dblaze
> i got an issue with that store.
> I am from russia and i purchased alot of rims (maybe 8-10 sets total) from that store with shipping to ca for futher sea delivery for resale purposes.
> Everything went fine untill they had not shipped me 5th rim. Apr-june 2012 i ordered the set of 5 (they called those rims "legacy lg5") and when i got it within 2 months i realized they shipped only 4, i thought it was a mistake and my client gone ape claiming the 5th wheel.
> ...


***1055;***1086;***1084;***1086;***1075;***1080; ***1084;***1085;***1077; ***1091; ***1085;***1080;***1093; ***1082;***1091;***1087;***1080;***1090;***1100; ***1076;***1080;***1089;***1082;***1080;


----------



## Iceeberg (Jan 23, 2013)

Bought my rims from them off EBay and have called them several times for advice, they were very helpful since I had a bunch of hoosiers installing them.


----------



## ipayne (Jun 9, 2014)

*Rims4lessNYC*

I purchased a set 20" of wheels from them off of Ebay. I called to ensure fitment prior to purchase, just as their ad recommends. They shipped the wheels quickly, when they arrived the boxes where a little beat up and torn but I opened the two worse boxes to inspect and the wheels looked good. I went to have them installed and they would not fit, due to hitting the knuckle joint in the front. I called and they were very responsive they checked all of their data and verified that the data said they should fit, which explained why approved the return of the wheels. After 3 weeks they sent the RMA for return. I thought everything was going well, I will have my 18" wheels in a few days. They had the wheels back over 2 weeks and no response. I called to see when they shipped the 18" replacement wheels. Only to be told by Ron that the wheels I shipped back were badly damaged. ALL 4 of them! Why did I not receive a call from them when they opened the boxes and saw the damage, not wait until I call. That is suspect and not how business is done. He stated they were not packaged well, even the 2 boxes that were never opened! He stated he was sending pictures to me while we were talking on the phone....NOT!! Where is the proof that the wheels are damaged? It has been one week since that conversation and my consistent calling and Ron (Manager) is NEVER available or in the office. Now Rims4lessNYC has my money and the wheels. I have been patient enough. I just called again Ron...is not in the building AGAIN. This is going to become an legal issue by the end of the week for Rims4lessNYC. DO NOT ORDER FROM THEM UNLESS YOU KNOW FOR SURE THE WHEELS WILL FIT!!!!!!!!


----------

